# ORKUT: Now Restrict ppl from Posting in your Scrapbook



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys

I just noticed that now you can restrict who is allowed to write in your scrapbook. There is a new option "   *allow scraps to be written by:*" in "*Settings -> Privacy*". Where you can select from:

Everyone
Friends
Friends of friends

Its a good move of Orkut.


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice move certainly. But i block the people i do not want scraps from. These options either shut you down to your friends or make you open to the whole world.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mr.Vista.That is really a nice move by orkut.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 14, 2007)

The problem is not whom to give "write access" to the scrapbook .. The issue is about whom to give "read access" to scrapbook and pics ...


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah that the main problem. there is no privacy at all


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 14, 2007)

If you take out the read access then orkut will not remain what it has become today ..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 14, 2007)

The point being many people are still not aware that these social networking sites may pose heavy privacy issues somewhere down the line.Albeit being time & again being warned about not posting personal information out on the website people still tend to do so.The feature incorporated is a nice thing but will only block those posts from unwanted users.

But like batty truly pointed out,the major concern is the read access to their information posted.Many people are still clueless about the same & become victims of online & offline abuse.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice move.I always wanted this.
@Vishal-Hey!! you changed avatar.Looks very geeky.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice move.....

(Nice Avatar Vishal Gupta....)


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## blueshift (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks vishal.
If anyone cares about 'reading scraps' privacy issue, then they CAN empty their scrapbooks. as simple as that. I am doing it.
Its the way we use that decides privacy. You can take precautions.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> @Vishal-Hey!! you changed avatar.Looks very geeky.





			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> (Nice Avatar Vishal Gupta....)


Thank you.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 14, 2007)

You can't blame anyone for our own negligence of privacy. It's upto the user to know what to post in someone else's scarp book and what info to delete from your own scrap book. Unless users take this active decision and moderate the scrap books themselves, it will always be a privacy issue. Besides, why would you want everyone else to see the secret things you tell you friends? That is what private messages are for. Scrap book is not where you make a private chat!


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 14, 2007)

i wonder whether someone is so reserved that even scrapbooks will b restricted.and yeah that nice avatar Vishal


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 14, 2007)

a much awaited feature indeed .


----------



## pushkaraj (Sep 18, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> If you take out the read access then orkut will not remain what it has become today ..


^^^+1



			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> If anyone cares about 'reading scraps' privacy issue, then they CAN empty their scrapbooks. as simple as that. I am doing it.
> Its the way we use that decides privacy. You can take precautions.


Completely agree. Orkut is not a place to discuss anything that, according to one, is personal. There r always chat clients,etc. for the purpose.


----------



## als2 (Sep 22, 2007)

good move by orkut


----------



## Akshay (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally orkut improves n adds much awaited feature


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate orkut.i dont know. 
Orkut is surely a place for everything and not advisable for privacy concerned people


----------



## deepakg (Nov 26, 2007)

*Is there any way to scrap ALL FREINDS once..*


----------



## iamtheone (Nov 26, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Thanks vishal.
> If anyone cares about 'reading scraps' privacy issue, then they CAN empty their scrapbooks. as simple as that. I am doing it.
> Its the way we use that decides privacy. You can take precautions.



exactly.even i have emptied my scrapbook for this reason


----------

